# Help!!



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Does anyone know how to bypass the scan screen, I deliver 4pkgs to different apts after scanning them all and when I went back to the phone it wants me to scan again, support wanted me to go back to each apt and scan again


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

Prg909 said:


> Does anyone know how to bypass the scan screen, I deliver 4pkgs to different apts after scanning them all and when I went back to the phone it wants me to scan again, support wanted me to go back to each apt and scan again


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

This happens if it takes too long between your scan and you swiping as "delivered". I've always asked support to mark them as delivered when it's happened and they've always done so.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ridolun said:


> This happens if it takes too long between your scan and you swiping as "delivered". I've always asked support to mark them as delivered when it's happened and they've always done so.


But how do you get the tba number


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Prg909 said:


> But how do you get the tba number


See the videos in the app, it will show you how to scan and where is the TBA #!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

You don't need to bother calling support or getting the TBA# if you're still within the geofence to be able to mark it delivered. Once you've selected the stop just click the ? in the top right, click Enter Package ID and then enter "TBA0". It will mark the package as scanned even if you don't have it in hand.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> You don't need to bother calling support or getting the TBA# if you're still within the geofence to be able to mark it delivered. Once you've selected the stop just click the ? in the top right, click Enter Package ID and then enter "TBA0". It will mark the package as scanned even if you don't have it in hand.


Tba0 doesnt work anymore. We are on TBA1 now lol


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

it has always been TBA1 for me then last week I had a TBA0 lol...


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks, I ended up taking it back to the warehouse and they cleared it, next time I'll try tba.1


----------

